# How to save convert RAW to jpeg?



## Deadeye008 (Apr 24, 2007)

The title says it all. I am beginning to work with RAW files and would like to know how to save RAW images as jpegs. When I try to save them in Photoshop it doesn't give me the option of saving them as a jpeg. Thanks


----------



## Deadeye008 (Apr 25, 2007)

I just found out how! Sorry for this post. It can be deleted.


----------



## RVsForFun (Apr 25, 2007)

You must now choose RAW vs. JPEG. The opponents are religious and will fight to the death. Choose now!


----------



## Deadeye008 (Apr 25, 2007)

Lmao! I'm beginning to find this out! I choose...BOTH!


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 25, 2007)

Deadeye008 said:


> Lmao! I'm beginning to find this out! I choose...BOTH!


 


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! This can't beeee!!!!! It's like being a robber and the cop arresting him at the same time (I won't go into which one is which because I use both too, but mostly RAW   ).


----------

